# Ebola can survive on surfaces for almost TWO MONTHS:



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The page is real busy/cluttered, so I pasted the whole article here.
Following the link will get you some charts as well.

Ebola can survive on surfaces for almost TWO MONTHS: 
Tests reveal certain strains survive for weeks when stored at low temperatures

Research claims certain strains of Ebola can remain on surfaces for 50 days
It survived the longest on glass surfaces stored at 4° (39°F)
Centres for Disease Control and Prevention claims Ebola typically lives on a 'dry' surface for hours - including doorknobs and tables
But when stored in moist conditions such in mucus, this is extended 
Survival time depends on the surface, and the room temperature
Virus can be killed using household bleach and people must come into direct contact with the sample to risk infection

Ebola can last on surfaces for almost TWO months, tests reveal | Daily Mail Online
By Mark Prigg and Victoria Woollaston for MailOnline

Published: 11:50 EST, 27 October 2014 | Updated: 15:14 EST, 27 October 2014

The number of confirmed Ebola cases passed the 10,000 mark over the weekend, despite efforts to curb its spread.

And while the disease typically dies on surfaces within hours, research has discovered it can survive for more than seven weeks under certain conditions.

During tests, the UK's Defence Science and Technology Laboratory (DSTL) found that the Zaire strain will live on samples stored on glass at low temperatures for as long as 50 days.

The tests were initially carried out by researchers from DSTL before the current outbreak, in 2010, but the strain investigated is one of five that is still infecting people globally.

The findings are also quoted in advice from the Public Agency of Health in Canada.

Ebola was discovered in 1976 and is a member of the Filoviridae family.

This family includes the Zaire ebolavirus (Zebov), which was first identified in 1976 and is the most virulent; Sudan ebolavirus, (Sebov); Tai Forest ebolavirus; Ebola-Reston (Rebov), and Bundibugyo ebolavirus (Bebov) - the most recent species, discovered in 2008.

This family includes the Zaire ebolavirus (Zebov), which was first identified in 1976 and is the most virulent; Sudan ebolavirus, (Sebov); Tai Forest ebolavirus; Ebola-Reston (Rebov), and Bundibugyo ebolavirus (Bebov) - the most recent species, discovered in 2008.

The centre explained that Ebola is not spread through the air, water, or food and a person infected with Ebola can't spread the disease until symptoms appear.

The time from exposure to when signs or symptoms of the disease appear, known as the incubation period, is two to 21 days, but the average time is eight to 10 days.

Ebola is spread through direct contact, through broken skin or through eyes, nose, or mouth, via blood and body fluids of a person who is sick with Ebola, or objects, such as needles, that have been contaminated with the blood or body fluids of a person sick with Ebola.

Signs of Ebola include fever and symptoms like severe headache, muscle pain, vomiting, diarrhea, stomach pain, or unexplained bleeding or bruising.

Dr Tom Fletcher of the Royal Army Medical Corps, who has treated victims in Guinea and Sierra Leone, says: 'The initial symptoms are quite non-specific and similar to a flu-like illness.

'They include fever, headache and lethargy. This progresses to severe diarrhoea and vomiting.'

Officials have emphasised there is no risk of transmission from people who have been exposed to the virus, but are not yet showing symptoms.

But, specialists at Emory University Hospital in Atlanta found that the virus is present on a patient's skin after symptoms develop, underlining how contagious the disease is once symptoms set in.

According to the CDC, the virus can survive for a few hours on dry surfaces like doorknobs and countertops and can survive for several days in puddles or other collections of body fluid.

However, bleach solutions, including household bleach, can kill it.

There is no FDA-approved vaccine available for Ebola, but experimental vaccines and treatments for Ebola are under development.

The CDC advises people wash their hands with soap and water or use an alcohol-based hand sanitiser, to protect themselves.

It warns to not touch the blood or body fluids, including urine, faeces, saliva, vomit, sweat, and semen of people who are sick.

Ebola was once thought to originated in gorillas, because human outbreaks began after people ate gorilla meat.

But scientists now believe that bats are the natural reservoir for the virus, and that apes and humans catch it from eating food that bats have drooled or defecated on, or by coming in contact with surfaces covered in infected bat droppings and then touching their eyes or mouths.

The current outbreak seems to have started in a village near Guéckédou, Guinea, where bat hunting is common, according to Doctors Without Borders.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog, thank you for posting this. 

EDWARD


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bastard!!! I was just going to post this!!
Bah!!
Good read!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Beat ya to it, Nya-Nya!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.
One thing though, Daily Mail Online UK is a junk publication, just keep that in the back of your mind.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> One thing though, Daily Mail Online UK is a junk publication, just keep that in the back of your mind.


I prefer to call it hype and hysteria. :lol:

Not that I don't read what it reports...:shock:


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> One thing though, Daily Mail Online UK is a junk publication, just keep that in the back of your mind.


Yes - but it does give you something to think about. How much truth is any government going to tell you if it could possibly lead to mass hysteria? I would bet that the government here is hoping that article will just die a slow death before having to face a question like that from a reporter.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Dahboo!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Yes - but it does give you something to think about. How much truth is any government going to tell you if it could possibly lead to mass hysteria? I would bet that the government here is hoping that article will just die a slow death before having to face a question like that from a reporter.


^^ This, I don't trust anything any govt tells us anymore. If the govt says the sun is shining, I'm going out to see for myself. If obummer says it, it's probably night time.


----------

